# Thunder Leash Helps with Pulling (new product?)



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

This looks like a great idea! I'm considering it after reading various websites; testamonails.
I was thinking of getting a pinch collar, but if I can get Bailey to obey her commands - perhaps just the Thunderleash?
Thoughts?


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting, please share if it works.

My experience has been that none of these really work quite frankly I've gone through easy walk, gentle lead, mesh harness etc. they make it easier for us but don't really teach the dog anything except that it may be painful to pull. The statements some manufacturers make that it has a calming effect on a dog are bogus . My dog's MRI recently showed signs of internal bruising and hemorrhage from the easy walk harness and to be quite honest the easy walk did nothing for his pulling, training did and while I'm not at a 100% where I'd like to be I just wonder how much harm vs. benefit these new collars do? I mean everyone is so quick to rule out e-collars and I'm not advocating their use but the stuff we use these days cause pain and in prolonged use likely soft tissue damage regardless of euphemisms used to describe the effects - how good can that be? Sorry for the rant, not judging, just really curious.


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

CITIgolden said:


> Interesting, please share if it works.
> 
> My experience has been that none of these really work quite frankly I've gone through easy walk, gentle lead, mesh harness etc. they make it easier for us but don't really teach the dog anything except that it may be painful to pull. The statements some manufacturers make that it has a calming effect on a dog are bogus . My dog's MRI recently showed signs of internal bruising and hemorrhage from the easy walk harness and to be quite honest the easy walk did nothing for his pulling, training did and while I'm not at a 100% where I'd like to be I just wonder how much harm vs. benefit these new collars do? I mean everyone is so quick to rule out e-collars and I'm not advocating their use but the stuff we use these days cause pain and in prolonged use likely soft tissue damage regardless of euphemisms used to describe the effects - how good can that be? Sorry for the rant, not judging, just really curious.


I would agree with you that there isn't a single system out there that everyone can throw on their dogs and have success with. It comes down to training your dog not to fight you, and science has pretty well proven that positive reinforcement is the key. As far as equal soft tissue damage, I'd have to disagree. There are plenty of harnesses out there that shouldn't be doing any soft tissue damage to a dog who's been conditioned to be comfortable with it and not to pull against it. Even constant pressure against it shouldn't cause soft tissue damage; it might cause an abrasion though... any more than that and it's probably a result of either the dog or the owner jerking against the lead. Another way to prevent that sudden jerk would be to use a lead like the EzyDog, where it's got some "bungee" to it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had wonderful results with the easy walk on Wyatt. I was able to switch him over to a flat collar with success after about 3 months. However people make the mistake of not correctly fitting the harness which will result in chapped skin. Soft tissue damage? Unless you are literally picking your dog up by the harness I don't see how that would happen.


----------

